# Endlich auch dabei und...schon ein Hilferuf



## Teichfee (29. Sep. 2005)

[color=#] [/color]  Hallo, Hallo,    habe in den letzten Wochen und Monaten immer wieder Eure Beiträge gelesen und schon viel wissenswertes gelernt. Mein Teich ist etwa 7 Jahre alt, 35 m2 groß mit ca. 15-20.ooo Liter Wasser. Es schwimmen 5 Goldfische und 2 Kois darin. Gereinigt wird über eine Pumpe mit mechanischem Außenfilter, Sauerstoff zusätzlich durch Sprudelstein. In den letzten 2 Wochen wird mein Teich immer dunkler, schmutzig-trüb so daß man die Fische kaum noch sieht. Davor hatte ich ein mittleres Algenproblem, das ich mit AlgoRem erfolgreich bekämpft habe. Ich mache mir ziemliche Sorgen um den Teich. Die Fische scheinen zwar noch ganz munter zu sein, aber die Kois werden träger.  :cry: Muß ich vor dem Winter etwa noch das Wasser tauschen?

Die Wasserwerte gemessen heute morgen: Nitrat 0-10, Nitrit 0-0,5, GH 5, KH 7 und pH 7,5

Wer hat einen Rat und kann helfen?


----------



## Steffen (29. Sep. 2005)

Hi...

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum....  

Es wäre schön wenn du mal ein paar Bilder von deinen Teich einstellen könntest? 

Chemie ist immer so eine Sache die ich nicht so toll finde dann das Problem kann man dann nur kurzfristig lösen.......

Du schreibst ihr habt den Teich schon 7 Jahre war er denn immer klar???

Nutzt du auch eine UV- Filter???? 

Es könnte auch sein das du zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich hast die Nährstoffe aufnehmen.....


----------



## olafkoi (29. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Teichfee

und WILKOMMEN IM FORUM

Und nun zu deinen Fragen:

Trübes Wasser ? seit wann ? nach der anwendung von Algo Rem ?
Algo Rem ist ein Mittel auf Basis eines Flockungsmittels (Stärke)
Es bindet die Schwebealgen zu einer weiß(bräunlichen Brühe und muß durch einen Filter ausgefiltert werden . Wenn du Algo Rem anwendest muß der Filter alle 2 Tage gereinigt werden sonnst verstopf dieser   .

Zu deinen Koi 
Dein Teichwasser wird kälter und die Koi und Fischis begeben sich langsam mit sinkenden Temperaturen in den Winterschlaf.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Teichfee (29. Sep. 2005)

Danke für das Willkommen.   In den letzten Jahren hatte ich kaum Probleme mit dem Teichwasser, habe aber trotzdem alle zwei Jahre komplett das Wasser getauscht (letzmalig Mai 2004) und den ganzen Schlamm vom Boden geholt.

UV-Filter hatte ich am Anfang probiert. Hat mich aber nicht überzeugt, so daß ich die Anlage demontiert habe. Pflanzen habe ich im Teich - 3 Seerosen, einiges __ Schilf, Wasserhyazinthen und irgendwas undefinierbares mit grünen schmalen Blätter.

Fotos habe ich zwar gemacht, habe es aber irgendwie mit dem Einstellen ins Netz nicht hinbekommen.   Möglicherweise ist die Datei zu groß.

Grüße  Ramona


----------



## Teichfee (29. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Olaf,

das mit AlgoRem habe ich noch hinbekommen, der Filter wurde immer gereinigt und der Teich war danach auch klar. Können die Verfärbungen im Wasser vielleicht trotzdem tote Algen sein?

Grüße Ramona


----------



## olafkoi (29. Sep. 2005)

Re hi Ramona

Es können Tote Algen sein ja aber auch andere Ursachen kommen in betracht..... nimm dir bitte ein altes Marmeladenglas und Fülle das bitte mit Teichwasser. Hinter dem Glas stell bitte ein weißes Blatt Papier und mach uns mal ein Foto.     

Vermutungen anzusetellen ist schwer besser sind Fotos   damit wir dir helfen können 

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Steffen (29. Sep. 2005)

hi.. 

Zu den Bilder die müssen eine Große von max. 801 x 801 Pixel haben nutze doch zum Umwandeln die Bildanpassung oben in der Menü leiste...
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/imageresize.php


----------



## Thorsten (29. Sep. 2005)

Hi Ramona,

*Herzlich Willkommen *bei uns...

Bilder kannst Du hier als Attachment 640x480-801x801 Pixel einstellen,
oder befülle ganz einfach dein Album.

Falls Probleme auftauchen sollten, schicke mir eine PM


----------



## Teichfee (30. Sep. 2005)

[color=#] [/color]  
Hi Olaf, 
ich habe es nun doch mit dem Fotos hinbekommen. Danke an alle für die entsprechenden Ratschläge.  Ich hoffe, daß man auch das Wesentliche auf den Fotos erkennen kann. Die schlammig-graue Teichfarbe kann man glaube ich gut sehen. Das glas mit dem Teichwasser gibt wohl nicht soviel her. Es waren aber keine Ausflockungen oder Schwebeteilchen im Wasser erkennbar, außer daß es eben trüb ist.

Gruß Ramona


----------



## Annett (30. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Ramona,

auch von mir erstmal *Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!*

Dein Teichwasser sieht wirklich nicht gut aus...
Im ersten Moment könnte man meinen, Du hast Lehm im Teich verteilt.

Ist der Teich denn nach Anwendung des Algenmittels überhaupt wieder klar geworden?
Ich vermute ganz stark, dass das Algenmittel schuld trägt... leider.

Man kann es eigentlich nicht oft genug wiederholen: 
Algen kommen von zuviel Nährstoffen im Teich (Futter, Laubeintrag usw.).
Diese Nährstoffe muß man dem Teich entziehen.
Vor allem Pflanzen übernehmen diese Funktion indem sie die Nährstoffe in ihre Biomasse einbauen. 
Wenn man sie dann abschneidet und aus dem System entfernt entzieht man dem Teich automatisch auch Nährstoffe!
Natürlich ist es hilfreich, wenn nicht all zuviel Schlamm auf dem Teichgrund vor sich hin modert. 
Aber solange der nicht aufgewirbelt wird, passiert da auch nicht gleich was!
Wenn man die Algen mit der chemischen Keule bekämpft, dann tötet man sie zwar ab.. da sie aber zu winzig sind um ausgefiltert zu werden geben sie ihre Nährstoffe wieder an das Wasser ab.
->Der Kreislauf beginnt von neuem. 

Flockungsmittel wirken zwar in die Richtung verklumpen.. und dann mit dem Filter ausfiltern.. nur...entweder hast Du das Mittel überdosiert und es schwimmt noch zuviel davon im Teich (ohne das noch Algen vorhanden sind..) oder Dein Filter packt es nicht *grübbel*

Mehr fällt mir im Moment leider nicht ein


----------



## Teichfee (30. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

das mit den Pflanzen ist mir vom Grundsatz her klar. Nun wachsen bei mir vom Rand her auch Pflanzen der Uferbewachsung zum Teil in den Teich hinein (Gras, __ Efeu...) Sollte ich diese Triebe lieber dranlassen oder abschneiden?

Zu Deiner Frage ob der Teich nach AlgoRem überhaupt klarr war - ja er war klar. Leider sieht es heute anders aus.  

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------



## Annett (3. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ramona,

sorry, aber ich hatte die letzten Tage etwas viel um die Ohren...
Ich habe auch Stellen am Teich wo vom Rand her __ Bodendecker in den Teich wachsen. Sie verdecken so sehr schön die Steinkante.
Ich schneide sie meistens im Frühjahr bei der Kontrolle der Kapillarsperre zurück.
Bei Gras greife ich jedoch sofort ein.. das bekommt man nur schlecht wieder los!
Die in den Teich wachsenden Pflanzen ziehen Dir vor allem im Sommer Wasser aus dem Teich... wenn Dich das nicht stört, kannst Du z.B. den __ Efeu m.M.n. dran lassen.

Was macht Dein Teich ansonsten?
Immer noch so trüb?


----------



## olafkoi (3. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Teichfee

Also ich vermute stark es liegt am Algo Rem und deinem Filter   
Algo Rem flockt alles aus was verschmutzungen und Algen sind und das sieht dann so aus wie auf deinem Teichbild.
Diese weißliche grüne Brühe   muß ich leider so jetzt sagen.
Wie groß ist dein Filter und was für Filtermaterialien sind da drin ?

Die letzte Chance wäre du hättest Seerosen im Teich mit den original Lehmboden und deine Fischis wuhlen darin rum ?!

gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (7. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ramona,

wie siehts denn aus bei dir?

Man hört nichts, man sieht nichts....  :cry:


----------



## Teichfee (7. Okt. 2005)

Hallo an alle,

also ich habe es jetzt wirklich satt mit meinem Teich.  :evilbat: Den Fischen geht es zwar immer noch ganz gut, aber mir ist die Sache nicht geheuer! Also morgen wird der Teich leergepumpt, der Schlamm rausgeholt, reinhängende Uferbewachsung abgeschnitten und neu befüllt.   

Gibt es noch irgendwas, was ich beachten muß? Kann ich Regenwasser aus der Zisterne und Leitungswasser beim Neu-Befüllen mischen? Fische gleich einsetzen oder lieber ein paar Tage warten. Ich habe den Teich noch nie im Herbst leer gemacht. Vielleicht hat noch jemand ein paar Tipps.

Danke und liebe Grüße 
Ramona


----------



## Thorsten (7. Okt. 2005)

Hi Ramona,

na das hat sich überschnitten...   

Das Du den Teich leer pumpen willst, halte ich für eine kluge Entscheidung   

Generell kannst Du Brunnenwasser-Stadtwasser mischen.Hast Du evtl. deine Wasserwerte vom Brunnen?

Nun ja, das mit den Fischen ist recht ungünstig, allerdings wird sich dein Teich- die Biologie eh nicht mehr großartig entwickeln.
Dafür ist es einfach zu spät...

Besorge dir am besten noch Starterbakterien, diese sollten bei den Temparaturen noch einiges leisten können, wenn das Wetter so bleibt.

Setze die Fische so spät wie möglich wieder ein, mit viel Glück ist dein Teich dann einigermaßen (wenn man das so nennen kann) eingefahren.

Vergesse nicht, deinen Filter auch gründlich zu reinigen!!


Einige  Fragen habe ich noch:
Wo "parkst" Du die Fische - Innenhälterung? 
Könnten sie evtl. den Winter dort bleiben? (wäre am besten)
Was für ein Filter betreibst Du...Filtermedien etc.?


----------



## Teichfee (7. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

das mit den Startenbakterien habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Will morgen mal bei OBI deswegen vorbei. Die Fische kommen während des Wasserwechsels in eine Tonne mit 300 l Regenwasser. Leider habe ich für den Winter keine andere Möglicheit, als sie im Teich zu lassen. Ist das denn so schlimm? Meine Goldfische haben das immer gut überstanden. Die Kois habe ich allerdings erst seit dem Frühjahr. Ist das was anders. Wie ist es mit dem Füttern im Winter? Die Goldfische habe ich nie gefüttert.

Wie die Wasserqualität des Zisternenwassers ist - keine Ahnung! Unser Leitungswasser ist sehr weich. Für die Geschirrspülmaschine brauche ich kein Enthärtungssalz. Ich glaube der Wert war 2 Grad Dd. Kann das sein?

Auf das Filterreinigen freue ich mich am meisten! Eine Sch... Arbeit. Aber noch schlimmer wird das Schlammentsorgen vom Teichboden, da ich am Grund Flußkieselsteine mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 2-3 cm zu liegen habe und die durch jeden Schlammsauger gehen. Da hilft pure Handarbeit! :evilbat: 

Zu meinen Filtern: Ich habe eine Filterpumpe mit 3 Filterelementen, die mit kleinen Spezialkieselsteinen gefüllt sind, die ich einmal im Jahr erneuere, der zweite Filter ist die Pumpe vom Sprudelstein mit so eoner Art großporigem Schwamm als Filter (muß ich häufig reinigen weil oft verstopft) und der dritte Filer ist ein Außenfiler, eine Tonne mit Spezialkieselsteinen, einer Art Filzmatte und Kunststoffteilen, die sich voll Schlamm setzen (mache ich meistens 2 mal im Jahr sauber)

Kann ich eigentlich bei der Gelegenheit die __ Teichrosen gleich abschneiden und wenn ja wie tief?

Liebe Grüße 

Ramona


----------



## Annett (8. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ramona,

weiches Wasser hat den Nachteil, dass es den pH-Wert nicht so gut puffern kann. Für Teich- und Auquarienwasser sagt man im Normalfall 3°dH für die Karbonathärte (Kh).
Hast Du bereits früher mal ohne Probleme Zisternenwasser zur Teichbefüllung benutzt? Besser ist es, wenn man weiß, was für Wasser man in seinen Teich füllt. 
Einige Werte ändern sich allerdings im Laufe der Jahre auch.
Zum Aufhärten kannst Du auch Muschelkalk nehmen. 
Entweder Du kannst ihn in einem Deiner Filter mit unterbringen (möglichst erst kurz vor dem Auslauf in den Teich) oder Du mußt ihn direkt im Teich unterbringen (an einer Stelle, an die Du auch mal wieder ran kommst).

Thorsten meinte nur, dass ein nicht richtig eingefahrener Teich ein etwas weniger gutes Winterquartier abgibt...
Wenn Du keine andere Möglichkeit hast, dann mußt Du die Racker eben wieder einsetzen.. hilft ja alles nix.
Aber pass bitte bei der Wassertemperatur auf! Ganz langsam das Wasser in der Regentonne mit schon eingefülltem Teichwasser mischen. Dabei auf die Temperatur achten.
Deine Fische sollen ja schließlich keinen Kälteschock im neu eingerichteten Teich erleiden ;-)

Ich nehme an, Du meinst eine "Seerose"?!
Die kannst Du jetzt schon einkürzen... viel passiert eh nicht mehr.
Meine zeigen endgültig die letzten Blüten oder haben schon aufgegeben.
Das Rhizom (da, wo die Blätter rauskommen) selbst solltest Du Dir gut anschauen! Fäulige Stellen, wenn möglich, entfernen.. und was Dir zuviel erscheint abschneiden. 
Die "Wunden" am Besten mit etwas Holzkohlenstaub desinfizieren.
Danach kannst Du sie wieder in den Teich setzen. 
Wie waren die denn bislang untergebracht? Topf? Korb? Erde?
Ich hätte da evtl. noch ein paar Anmerkungen.

Von Deinem ersten Filter hab ich irgendwie noch nie was gehört 
Den großporigen Schwamm kenne ich nur aus meinen Aquarien-Anfangszeiten (DDR-Zeit... da gab es kaum "richtige" Filter zu kaufen). 
Sowas dient sicherlich als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien... und entfernt auch Verunreinigungen. 
Aber bei jedem Auswaschen sind auch die Bakterien fast komplett ausgewaschen.
Ist der letzte ein Druckfilter, oder einer der oberhalb des Teichniveaus stehen muß?

Alles in allem hast Du ja mind. 3 Stromverbraucher am Teich   
Die meisten hier kommen mit einem (Pumpe) hin...


----------



## Teichfee (8. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

bin gerade dabei den Teich abzupumpen. Selbst mit drei Pumpen dauert das fast eine Ewigkeit. Morgen werde ich dann mit dem Saubermachen anfangen. Ich habe meine Teich so noch nie erlebt - total verschlammt. Meine Fische sehe ich nur, wenn sie direkt unter der Oberfläche schwimmen, weshalb ich sie leider auch noch nicht einfangen konnte um sie in die Regentonne zu setzen.

Was das neue Teichwasser betrifft - bisher habe ich immer nur Leitungswasser verwendet, ging auch immer alles gut. Was das Zisternenwasser angeht - keine Ahnung welche Qualität das hat. Es geht ohnehin nur um eine Beimischung von ca. 1000 l - der Rest, immerhin weitere rund 15.000 l sind wieder Leitungswasser. Ich freu mich schon auf die Wasserrechnung, weil wir für den Garten keinen separaten Zähler haben und so auch Abwasser zahlen müssen.

Den Filter, den Du nicht kennst, kannst Du wohl auch nicht kennen. War Marke Eigenbau und ich überlege, ob ich nicht ganz auf ihn verzichten kann, denn Du hast recht - 3 Stromverbraucher am Teich müssen eigentlich nicht wirklich sein.

Was hältst Du davon, wenn ich meine Fische den Winter über in der 200 l -Regentonne in der unbeheizten Garage lasse. Reicht das Wasser für 7 Fische oder soll ich sie doch besser in den Teich tun?

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------



## Annett (9. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ramona,

Pumpe ist auch nicht gleich Pumpe... Irgendwo müssen doch Fördermenge und max. Förderhöhe geschrieben stehen!
Wir haben auch schon einiges durch.
Eine der ersten schaffte das selbstständige Ansaugen kaum.. dann konnte sie nicht mal 1m hoch fördern. (war vom Nachbarn ausgeliehen)
Wenn es jetzt schnell gehen müßte, steht im Keller eine Feuerwehrpumpe (Benzin)... der Keller der Schwiegerellis säuft bei Starkregen manchmal ab.
Aber auch an leistungsfähigen Schmutzwasserpumpen sind einige vorhanden. 

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob Du auf die Besiedlungsfläche des Eigenbaufilters verzichten kannst! Wie groß war denn der?
Lass alle Filter, die Du besitzt auf jeden Fall weiter laufen (an der Regentonne mit den Fischen drin), sonst sind die Bakkis dahin. (ich hoffe nur, es wird dann kein Whirlpool) 
Dieses Jahr macht es wohl eh nicht mehr viel Sinn, noch was neues einzubauen. 
Aber bei Deiner Wassermenge würde ich über einen ordentlich groß dimensionierten Filter mit einer passenden Pumpe nachdenken ;-)
Und lass Dir keinen Filter aus dem Baumarkt andrehen! Die Angaben zur Teichgröße stimmen hinten und vorne nicht!
Ich weiß ja nicht, wieviel Platz Du bei Dir im Garten (am Teich) übrig hast, um da einen Filter aufzustellen... 
Ein Selbstbau ist bei Deiner Teichgröße sicherlich schon lohnenswert... 
Hast Du denn jemanden, der handwerklich etwas begabt ist?

Die Fische in 200l zu überwintern würde sicherlich auch gehen.. ich kenne einige, die so ihre Fische überwintern. Aber wie die Erfolgsaussichten sind.. keine Ahnung!
Wir hatten früher (vor ca. 18-20Jahren) die Goldfische auch in einer Tonne im ungeheizten Waschhaus stehen. Das ging einige Jahre gut... irgendwann mal nicht.
Mir persöhnlich wäre es zu riskant. 
Ich hatte für meine beiden Koi im letzten Jahr extra eine besonders große (400l) Regentonne angeschafft und befüllt (die Chatnasen kennen die Geschichte sicherlich noch zur Genüge  ). 
Einen entsprechend großen Filter von Eheim hatte ich auch noch angeschafft. 
Als ich den ersten Koi eingesetzt hatte tat er mir so leid, dass er keine 24h später wieder im Teich schwamm...
Er hat es gut überstanden (auch den Winter).

Ich denke, trotz der etwas weniger guten Umstände wären Deine Fische im Teich besser aufgehoben!
Aber wie gesagt: Denk an den Temperatur- und Wasserwertangleich vor dem Umsetzen! 
Am Besten dafür ganz langsam Wasser vom neu befülltem Teich zu den Fischen in die Tonne geben!

*Wenn Du den Teich größtenteils mit Leitungswasser befüllst, dann lass vor allem den Luftsprudler im Teich von Anfang an laufen und das Wasser sprudelnder Weise einlaufen. 
Damit bekommst Du einiges an Chlor aus dem Wasser ausgetrieben!*


----------



## Teichfee (10. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

haben am Wochende den Teich komplett leer gemacht und den ganzenMudd rausgeholt. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum mein Teich so schlammig aussah: an zwei Stellen sind größere Mengen von Erde unter der Uferbepflanung in den Teich gerutscht.   Da die Ranken des Efeus das komplett verdeckt haben, konnte ich es erst sehen als der Teich leer war. Jetzt habe ich das Ufer neu befestigt, den __ Efeu stark zurückgeschnitten, alle Filter und Pumpen gereinigt - und im Moment läuft gerade das Wasser ein. Starterbakterien habe ich auch schon drin und die Fische will ich am Soontag wieder einsetzen, weil ich am Montag in Urlaub fahre und die Fische nicht länger in der Tonne lassen will. Ich glaube die sind eh schon beleidigt! :-x 

Wieso habt Ihr Chlor im Leitungswasser? Ich glaube nicht das das bei uns auch so ist. Was die Filter anbelangt - über den Winter habe ich jetzt nur noch den einen großen angeschlossen und im Frühjahr will ich die Sache neu überdenken. Beim Baumarkt werde ich mich garantiert nicht mehr über den Tisch ziehen lassen. Alles was wir da für teuer Geld gekauft haben hat nicht wirklich funktioniert. Also vielleicht doch Eigenbau. Aber woher bekommt man da eine gute Bauanleitung? Für heute genug - ich muß jetzt in Ruhe meine Muskelkater auskurieren! :? 

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ramona,

die Fische Sonntag in den Teich und Mo. wegfahren? 
Ist aber, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht gerade optimal!
Was ist, wenn es Probleme gibt (z.B. doch ein Krankheitsfall nach dem Streß in der Tonne)?
Wer kann sich dann kümmern?

Ich glaube, Chlor hat fast jeder in seinem Leitungswasser. 
Der eine mehr, der andere weniger ;-) 

Eigenbauanleitungen gibt es einige im Netz. 
Auch hier.
Wenn Thorsten wieder online ist, kann er Dir sicherlich genaueres sagen.

Sobald es geht würde ich den Teich, wie im vorherigen Post von mir beschrieben, wieder füllen! Ob die Straterbakterien noch viel bewirken weiß ich nicht. Schaden tun sie höchstens Deinem Geldbeutel ;-)
Da Du aber durch die gleichzeitige Reinigung von Filter und Teich so ziemlich alle Bakkis ins Jenseits befördert hast, wären sie zumind. einen Versuch wert.

Ich hoffe, dass Dein neuer Teichrand nun besser hält als der alte.
Erhol Dich erstmal ein wenig!


----------



## Teichfee (10. Okt. 2005)

Hi Annett,

Vielleicht hast Du recht und ich tu die Fische schon am Samstag in den Teich. Ich hab zwar jemanden, der die Fische füttert aber im Ernstfall wahrscheinlich überfordert ist. Ansonsten - nichts ist ohne Risiko! Da müssen meine Fische jetzt durch. Mir bleibt bloß das Beste zu hoffen.

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ramona,

ob der eine Tag früher da was reißen kann.. noch dazu ist dann WE (alle Geschäfte geschlossen).

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange Du vor hast, zu verreisen.. aber für 1Woche brauchst Du eigentlich keinen, der füttert!
Da Dein Filter so kurz nach der Neueinrichtung eh noch nicht richtig arbeitet würde ich wirklich nur gaanz wenig Futter geben.
Das würde ich dann auch der Vertretung einschärfen. 8)
Fische verhungern nicht in 1-2Wochen....


----------



## Teichfee (12. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

also gut, Fische rein und nicht füttern bis nach dem Urlaub. Da wir jetzt schon am Freitag fahren muß ich sie leider schon am Donnerstzag einsetzen. Drück mir mal die Daumen, daß das gut geht.

Mein Teich ist übrigens im Moment die reinste Augenweide - ein bisschen kahl ringsrum weil ich alle Pflanzen stark eingekürzt habe, aber klar wie ein Bergsee.

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ramona,

könntest Du nicht von Deinem "Bergsee" ein neues Foto einstellen?!
Bin doch neugierig 8)

Für Deine Fische können wir ja wirklich nichts weiter tun, als "Daumendrücken". 
Hoffentlich überstehen sie den Streß heil.


----------



## Teichfee (13. Okt. 2005)

[color=#] [/color]  
Hallo Annett,

anbei das gewünschte Bild. Leider war die Sonne schon weg, so daß man nicht so viel erkennen kann. Meinen Fischen geht es gut.   Ich habe sie heute Vormittag eingesetzt. Ab morgen bin ich im Urlaub und hoffe danach die Fische immer noch munter vorzufinden.

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------

